# 10 weeks pregnant, embryo measuring 3 weeks behind with no heartbeat



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and 2 days pregnant per my charting that shows ovulation day. I've been feeling all along that something wasn't right with this pregnancy. It was just a thought I had. I had 3 very early miscarriages, also called chemical pregnancies, before so I thought maybe it was just worries from that experience. I went for an ultrasound scan today just to put my mind at ease. I figured I'd see the heartbeat and that little gummy bear moving all around and all would be good.

What I saw was no heartbeat and the embryo not moving at all. The doc said it only measured 7 weeks and 6 days. He said it wasn't viable. I know this is true but I'm still so hoping somehow, someway this baby will come back to life. I have not had any signs of miscarriage, no bleeding or cramping or anything. I also haven't really had any pregnancy symptoms, which is why I was concerned in the first place. I'm still getting very positive home pregnancy tests. (Yes, I'm a bit of an addict when it comes to that.)

Unless my dh has some miraculous change of heart this was my last chance for another baby. We were actually trying to avoid getting pregnant at the time I got pg. I've been fine with not trying but not preventing but my dh does not want anymore. I had come to terms with that and was actually starting to look forward to when our LOs would be older and I could get more time for mysel until this accidental pregnancy happened. Then I got so excited about having another baby. Now that it's gone and I will almost certainly not have another chance I'm devastated. In a way, this is harder than my other 3 miscarriages. At least after those I had the hope of having another since we were ttc. Now I have nothing.

I'm just waiting for the embryo to be expelled. I have no idea how long it will take. The doc said I could use cytotech to speed things along if I wanted but I shouldn't need it. I'm waiting for now.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry mama.


----------



## girlygirl707 (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish there was something I could say to ease the pain. I am very sorry for your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

mama, i am so sorry. along with the loss of your baby, i am so sorry that you think will not get to try again.

i hate to encourage you to have false hope but i also thought my dh was completely done a few years ago but we somehow ended up with 2 more pregnancies (both losses) and he is now willing to try again. sometimes you just never know.

(((hugs))) to you as you wait to have your baby.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Oh Mama, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this.









Reading your story makes me think of how many life changing decisions us women have to make in life.
Have children, don't have children? Try again, or not? How many do we have? If we MC, do we continue to try even if it's so hard on our hearts?
What of DP doesn't want any children at all or only a certain number?
It goes on and on and none of them are easy decisions .
I hope your'e able to feel comfort, whether you and DH decide to try again or not.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry MarineWife.

I just had a m/c at 10 weeks in February, and it, too, was an accidental pregnancy. Dh was dead-set against having more kids, and he was so upset when we found out. He even asked me to consider terminating, and, unbelievably, I even did consider it briefly.

Anyway, by the time the m/c happened, I had totally wrapped my mind around it and was so excited for another baby, and then the m/c just hit me like a ton of bricks. It's been so hard for me to reconcile myself to the fact that I will never be pregnant again, that my dh and I will never create another little person, and that I'll never nurse a newborn again. I know just what you mean, before this last pregnancy I was pretty much okay with it, but it's just such a hard way to end your reproductive journey, you know?










I am so sorry.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm feeling a little better today. I'll see as the day progresses. I was up at 4:30 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep for a couple of hours. I got up and wrote my dh a letter.

I very seriously doubt he will change his mind about having another child. He only wanted 2 to begin with. I had to beg and plead for ds3. Right after he found out I was pg again, he brought up getting a vasectomy again. On top of that, by the time he's around for any chance of us trying, we'll both be 40 and I know age is a big factor for him.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My pregnancy that I lost was also an unplanned one, and I know what you are going through with your dh.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

So sorry, mama.







:


----------

